# suppression de ville dans la météo



## nattie74 (4 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
autant avec l'ancien système cela fonctionnait très bien autant là impossible de supprimer des villes, j'ai cherché partout et impossible si vous pouviez m'aider merci


----------



## Oizo (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Quand tu affiches la liste des villes (en bas à droite); glisse ensuite de droite à gauche sur une des villes.


----------

